# Crystal Red Shrimp or Crystal Black Shrimp?



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to try out at least one of these species of shrimp, but I don't want to keep them in the same tank because I heard that they can interbreed. Any suggestions on which shrimp I should get? I already have a planted 10 gallon with RCS and fish (listed in my signature).

EDIT: If you vote "Don't keep any of them", please explain why.

Also, I keep on hearing different temperature ranges for CRS/CBS. One site says the max. is 72F, and TPT says 75F. What IS the maximum temperature tolerated if I want them to breed well?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Its not considered interbreeding since they are the same species. Its just that the black gene is dominant over the red gene.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I have both but mostly CRS in the same tank. Although, I'm starting to like the subdued beauty of CBS. They're in a tank with aquasoil and the temp is between 72-76F.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i like CBS better.


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 11, 2007)

*Need another choice...Both!*

I think you should keep both (like I do). Sure, the black gene is dominant, but that does not mean that all offspring will be black. It seems to me that most of the CBS people keep have a copy of the red gene as well (they are hetereozygous), so even if you have two CBS, as long as they are both carriers of the red gene, the offspring will be 25% CRS. So, that said, you can keep both, and they will interbreed, but that does not mean that all offspring will be black.

If you were going to keep just one, that could be a hard decision. If your tank is really bright and open with lighter colored plants, I think the CBS stand out well against them. If the tank is darker, then maybe you want CRS to add a splash of color. It is really just down to personal preference. 

Greg


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

I would go with CRS. I just like the color red more as it's more vibrant and stands out. As far as the temp I keep mine as hot as 78-80. I think the temp rang can be anywhere from 65-80.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So they both carry the red and black gene, it's just that CBS has the dominant one, and CRS have both the recessive ones? 

So if I have a Bb (CBS black dominant gene) and breed it with a bb (CRS red gene), then the possibilities are 2 Bb's (black) and 2 bb's (red)?


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 11, 2007)

that's right.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

I like CBS better. But why not keep both?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

phanizzle said:


> I like CBS better. But why not keep both?


I thought that they were like Yellow Shrimp and Cherry Shrimp; if they "interbreed", they'll create an ugly hybrid shrimp.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, my LFS sells something called "Zebra Shrimp", although I'm 100% positive that it's not a Zebra Shrimp. It looks like a grade A/B CBS, except with gray bands instead of white. Are these still CBS? I need an answer ASAP because I'm going to the LFS soon and want to know if I should get these.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

not sure, you need to find out the scientific name as LFS make up names if they don't know what it is. It can be a good chance it is CBS, but never heard of gray bands, maybe its just no white C grade?

- They wont interbreed, I think depending on what you have most (CRS or CBS)
you will breed those more but you will often end up with CBS or CRS in the colony. I have both in the same tank.


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 11, 2007)

Those shrimp could be anything. They could be low grade Bee shrimp (CBS), or bumblebee shrimp, or something altogether different.

The chances of the mystery "zebra shrimp" interbreeding with CBS/CRS is probably pretty low, but you never know. From what I have read, even species closely related to CRS/CBS do not generally interbreed (with the exception of tiger shrimp. There are also reports that "new bee" shrimp will on occasion interbreed with CRS/CBS and that all high grade (S+ and higher, 4 white band shrimp) actually have new bee genes as well). Getting them probably won't hurt, but if you do see strangely colored offspring, you may want to remove both the strange offspring, and the zebra shrimp.

If it were me, I would not get them, and would stick to what you know.

Greg


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks exactly like this:









Except with a little less white.


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 11, 2007)

That shrimp is a bee shrimp, which is the same species as CBS/CRS, just in wild form. The orange/brown on the head and tail identify it as such. The orange/brown tint on the head and tail really is the only semi-reliable way to differentiate bee shrimp from bumblebees and new bees.

Are you sure it did not look like this?








That is what is called a bumblebee shrimp in the U.S., but is likely the same thing as what is called a "new bee" everywhere else.
It can be awfully hard to tell the difference.

If it is a bee shrimp, it will readily interbreed with any CRS/CBS you get, and the offspring will look low grade. That is not necessarily "bad" unless you pay $$$ for high grade CRS, and then end up with low grade offspring.

Greg


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have bee shrimp like the ones in your picture and I like them a lot. They are very cute.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought them today...here's a pic:









ID please?

EDIT: I think it's either grade S 'Tiger Tooth' CBS, plain Grade S CBS, or Grade A/B


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> It looks exactly like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was less white then that then it would be C grade not A/B.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok well when I was examining my picture more closely and then looking at the PlanetInverts CRS grading guide, I came up with these possible grades:
A grade w/4 white bands
Regular S grade
Tiger Tooth S grade

EDIT: Here's a better picture:


----------



## gsmitchell (Feb 11, 2007)

Those are really nice shrimps to have come from an LFS! They look like they are definitely CBS, I would probably rate them as A/B simply becasue the color is not very strong (the white and black are a little patchy). However, they may color up better when they are in your tank as opposed to being stressed in a bag. Try to snap a few more pics after you let them acclimate to the tank. If the color gets better, then I agree, they may be A or S grades. Good find!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

This picture was taken a couple of hours after I let them out of the bag:









However, they were in the same tank as Chinese Zebra Shrimp: http://www.petshrimp.com/chinesezebrashrimp.html
And that site says that Zebra Shrimp young look very similar to Bee Shrimp/CBS...


----------



## Ulli Bauer (Mar 12, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So they both carry the red and black gene, it's just that CBS has the dominant one, and CRS have both the recessive ones?
> 
> So if I have a Bb (CBS black dominant gene) and breed it with a bb (CRS red gene), then the possibilities are 2 Bb's (black) and 2 bb's (red)?


Hej,

those shrimp are real nice!

Here's a pretty good graph of what happens if CRS and CBS mix:
http://www.crustaforum.com/ptopic,1457.html#1457

Cheers
Ulli


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I guess I'm the only one to select "don't keep either" ATM- and I selected it simply b/c I don't have any or room for any right now- they're lovely shrimp though, and I expect I will some day!

Right now my RCS keep me happy and entertained :smile:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol this poll was supposed to be for me to figure out what type of shrimp I should get....but ok that works:flick:

Here's some more shots of it:


----------

